# My new Logo and makers mark .



## BeeHappywoodworking (Dec 2, 2017)

I was playing around this pass weekend and came up with this. I think it is perfect for my logo. 
What do you all think?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 2, 2017)

Cute, also look at getting a line art version figured out you can use for branding/engraving or black and white printing.


----------



## BeeHappywoodworking (Dec 2, 2017)

I Have a lazer engraver that I make small logo buttons that I make a recess in the bottoms of my art turnings and the glue and seal with the finish. I also use it to engrave logos and names on to turned pens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 2, 2017)

Have you thought about a bee doing woodwork?


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 3, 2017)

Catchy in a good way! Can think of all kinds of future icons for the bee in action. Chuck


----------



## BeeHappywoodworking (Dec 3, 2017)

yea I was looking for a bee using woodworking tools.. but then I thought about by doing that it might limit the logo to one aspect of things I like to do. with the bee not having anything in it's hands I can use it as a label for other products that I produce. I build windmill generators and other products on limited bases also. I was going for something that I could use in more areas.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## kweinert (Dec 4, 2017)

Having recently created a logo and trying to get things like stickers, etc I'll just note that most folks that do that sort of thing are looking for vector versions (as opposed to image versions) of the artwork.


----------



## BeeHappywoodworking (Dec 6, 2017)

I do most of my own printing of stickers. the unit I use is heated vinyl. My neighbor has a machine and I just supply the materials and use it in exchange for some lumber. I also have a small lazer engraver that I make makermark buttons on that i attach to my work .


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 6, 2017)

You have stickers? Is it possible to get one? I colle t em on my toolbox in my shop...


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 7, 2017)

here's a bee with tools, and a weapon! Im sure you came across it in your searches though. Hooya Navy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BeeHappywoodworking (Dec 7, 2017)

nice but not a navy guy. I am a Army brat. was the only one in family four boys who was 4f and could not serve.


----------

